

Justin.TV: A Site Warhol Would Relish - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/14/technology/14digi.html

======
staunch
A pretty good article. Congratulations on the nice hit to the Justin.tv guys.
It definitely touches on the interesting question of whether there will ever
be a "YouTube of Live Streaming". My opinion is that the best any of the
current sites could hope for in the near future is to be around 1,000th the
size of YouTube. That's still a really big deal and I think there's definitely
huge potential for more than that in the future.

------
zach
Wow, congratulations to justin.tv -- great article! Fantastic work to get in
the New York Times well after launch.

It also shows that when it comes to getting PR, you can't beat offbeat.
Reporters love ventures like j.tv that are doing something way out of the
mainstream.

The comparison to the Al Franken SNL skit was very amusing and appropriate.
I'm surprised I hadn't heard that before.

------
amichail
I think more interactivity would help. Viewers could have more influence on
lifecasters.

~~~
ryanspahn
Yes, I hope they open an API soon! I want to create some JTV widgets for my
channel!

Besides being used to broadcast your life this could be used with some
development for video conferencing or group video chat. Video Skype through a
browser.

I embedded my friends Ustream video into my JTV channel and we were able to
have a conversation, albeit an extremely delayed one.

Congrats on the article Justin!

~~~
SwellJoe
The question, though, is how does one add API calls to Justin, and, more
importantly, Justine...this is not a trivial FFI problem.

~~~
ryanspahn
My thinking is they would open their platform to the developer community. Like
Facebook and Joost, for example.

~~~
SwellJoe
Somebody help this man...I think he may be dying from a lack of humor (or
maybe I'm not nearly as funny as I think I am...that's also possible).

~~~
ryanspahn
Oh, the plane traveled over me about 64 miles ago!

Im a web/graphic designer, eager to learn some coding skills and now coding
humor too :)

------
geek42
Their technology is cool and innovative, but the article suggests users are
required to broadcast 24/7? Is that true? Wouldn't it be better to allow
people to broadcast only when they think something interesting is going on?

~~~
abstractbill
No, people can broadcast just as often as they want.

------
geek42
Their technology is cool and innovative, but the article suggests users are
required to broadcast 24/7? Is that true? Wouldn't it be better to allow
people to broadcast only when they think something interesting is going on?

------
nickb
J.TV & YC's PR skills are awesome. pg, who does PR for YC companies these
days? How do you guys manage to get into these amazing publications?

~~~
pg
We don't have a PR firm and I don't think J.TV does either. They're just doing
something colorful.

~~~
mynameishere
Or not,

 _but because the medium is perfectly suited to Mr. Warhol's taste..."I like
boring things," he once wrote_

I guess the site might make its millions by stroking people's vanity (which is
why I suggested a while back to rename it to something that doesn't so
obviously stroke someone _else's_ vanity, viz, Justin Kan), but it's so wrist-
cuttingly dull I don't even want to think about it. I really hope it was more
than high costs that marginalized Cinema verite so many years ago--perhaps
that viewers want _something_ more than voyeurism.

~~~
mwerty
I thought it was also a clever play on "just in" as in "this just in".

~~~
danielha
it is

------
eusman
cool

~~~
eusman
downvoted?!

~~~
neilc
Well, your comment was almost completely content-free. Perhaps a down-mod is
unjustified, but why bother posting the comment in the first place?

~~~
eusman
in what world is exactly not allowed to show your enthousiam? and what is
content-free anyways?

is there a law i must always contribute 2 million paragraphs to show my
opinion?

~~~
neilc
It's not that you're not _allowed_ to show "enthousiam"; the point is that you
might get downmodded if your comment doesn't contribute anything meaningful to
the discussion. Expressing your opinion is all well and good, but why post a
comment if you don't have anything interesting to say?

(And IMHO whining about downmodding doesn't exactly help your case.)

~~~
eusman
whining? are you really serious? if thats how you realize my comment I don't
even have to lose my time reading what you just said.

by the you can downmod me how much you want. i dont care about my karma. i
dont say anything here for karma anyway

------
BobCat
I guess the NYTimes could find nothing else to report on. I'd rather read
about a puppy being rescued from a pipe. Hell, I'd rather watch that happen
than watch another "Startup Dot Com" crashing live before my eyes.

I hope this ends up as badly as weliveinpublic did.

~~~
BobCat
Josh Harris, was it _you_ that downvoted me?

